# beste aio für g10



## LEOopterix (1. Juni 2014)

*beste aio für g10*

Guten Abend,  

ich hab grade eine r9 290 auf ebay für 230€ ersteigert . Nunu will ich diese mit dem g10 ausstatten und meine Fragen ist welche Wasserkühlung am besten für die r9 290 geeignet ist. Desweiteren überlege ich mir mal eine zweite r9 290 zuzulegen und diese dan auch mit dem g10 zu betreiben, muss ja je nach radiatorgröße bedacht werden (bei 2 dann). Gehäuse is ein AIR540 

hier nochmal die passenden aio`s:

- NZXT : Kraken X60, Kraken X40
- Corsair : H105, H110, H90, H75, H55 , H50
- Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620
- Thermaltake : Water 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer, Water 2.0 Extreme, 
   Water 2.0 Pro, Water 2.0 Performer
- Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310 

Danke schonmal,

Leo


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*

1. Möglichkeit: Bei der Kraken G10 würde ich den Radiator in den Deckel einbauen und nicht im Heck. Dadurch wird der Radiator nicht mit der Abwärme des CPU-Kühlers gekühlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bleibt dir aber nur die X40 als AiO-GPU-Wakü übrig, weil bei den übrigen AiO-Waküs anderer Hersteller die Schlauchlänge zu kurz ist. Je nach Lüfterdrehzahl des Lüfters am Radiator wirst du damit eine GPU-Tempertur von ca. 50-55°C erreichen. Soll heißen der 140 mm Radiator der X40 ist absolut ausreichend und die höheren Kosten für die X60 kannst du dir sparen.

*Wichtig:* Solltest du eine Referenzdesign der 290 besitzen, dann bestelle dir passive Kühler für die Spannungswandler mit. Das kostet dich nur 5-6€ und der Unterschied in den VRM  Temperaturen ist wie Tag und Nacht. 

Kühler: Alphacool GPU RAM Aluminium Heatsinks 7x7mm - black 10 Stk.
Wärmeleitklebepad zu Befestigung: Alphacool Wärmeleitklebepad doppelseitig 120x20x0,5mm


2. Möglichkeit: Der Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid II - 120 (DCACO-V860001-GB). Da musst du aber auf zwei Dinge achten. Erstens ist er von Arctic nur für das Referenzdesign der 290 freigegeben. Zweitens musst du den großen Kühler auf der Rückseite der Karte aktiv kühlen.
Das erreichst du entweder dadurch, dass du als CPU-Kühler einen Top-Blow-Kühler wie den be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 (BK012) oder Raijintek Pallas (0R100004) verwendest. Oder, falls dein Gehäuse eine Lüftermontage im linken Seitenteil des Gehäuses ermöglicht, ein Gehäuselüfter die Kühlung übernimmt.

Die zweite Möglichkeit würde ich vorziehen. Zum einen kostet sie weniger und zum anderen erreichst du durch eine *aktive* Kühlung des größen schwarzen Backside-Kühlers auch Spannungswandlertemperaturen (VRMs) von 50-60°C. Über sehr gute GPU-Temperaturen kannst du dich auch bei dieser Kühllösung freuen.


----------



## LEOopterix (2. Juni 2014)

vielen dank für deinen ausfürlichen beitrag, TOP ,

eine frage zur 2ten lösung: ich hab ja das air540 mit: 3x120mm front, 1x120mm boden, 2x140mm top, 1x140mm + 1x80mm hinten

reicht das? oder brauche ich wirklich einen aktiven lüfter auf der backplate?

Lg, leo


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*

Der große Kühlkörper des Hybrid II muss wie jeder passive Kühlkörper in einem Luftstrom liegen. Zwei Möglichkeiten das zu erreichen habe ich oben genannt. Dort verläuft der Luftstrom, der durch einen CPU-Kühler im Top-Blow-Design oder der einen Gehäuselüfter in der linken Seitenwand des Gehäuses erzeugt wird, optimal zur Ausrichtung der großen Lamellen des Backside-Kühlers des Hybrid II.

Da bei deinem Gehäuse aber durch keinen Festplattenkäfig in der Front des Gehäuses die einströmende Luft behindert wird und in der Hauptkammer des A540 durch die vielen Lüfter ein guter Airflow erzeugt werden kann, sollte die Kühlleistung trotzdem gut sein.


----------



## LEOopterix (2. Juni 2014)

Ok, Danke.

Könnte ich auch das g10 und eine Backplate verwenden (mit angepassenten schrauben) dan hätte ich ja das beste aus beiden systemen!?


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*

Möglich ist das sicher, aber da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Du kannst aber den Hybrid II mit den kleinen Aluminiumkühlern, die ich weiter oben angegeben habe, kombinieren.


----------



## hapan (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*

Hi,
ich habe den Arctic Hybrid auf einer R9 290 verbaut und überlege mittlerweile auf eine größeren Radiator umzusteigen, da der 120er doch schon fast zu warm wird für meinen Geschmack (ca. 60° C unter last, bei ca. 25° C Raumluft).
Die Kraken G10 finde ich nicht besonders hübsch, allerdings hat sie natürlich den Vorteil dass diese universell einsetzbar ist.
Könntest Dir auch die Corsair HG10  kaufen, die sollte bald kommen, welche ich interessanter finde da diese die VRM besser kühlt als die Kraken.
Gib mal deine Temps durch wenn die Umrüstung, egal mit welcher Lösung, durch ist.
Vg.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*

Auf welche AiO-Wakü mit 140 mm Radiator willst du wechseln?


----------



## hapan (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*

Ich dachte eigentlich eher an eine AiO Kühlung mit 240er Radiator.
Liebäugle aber auch noch mit einem EK full-cover Kühlkörper in Kombination mit einer erweiterbaren Swiftech H220x,
wenn's die endlich mal zu kaufen gäbe.


----------



## LEOopterix (5. Juni 2014)

ich werd mir warscheinlich den (das?) corsair teil holen + 140mm rad, soll ja für ne r9 290 reichen (ich nehme auch einen 140mm rad das ich noch die cf möglichkeit habe). Die neuen erweiterbaren aio hab ich mir auch angeschaut, kommt aber schätze ich aufs gleiche raus ...


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*



hapan schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich eher an eine AiO Kühlung mit 240er Radiator.
> Liebäugle aber auch noch mit einem EK full-cover Kühlkörper in Kombination mit einer erweiterbaren Swiftech H220x,
> wenn's die endlich mal zu kaufen gäbe.



Wir die eigentlich auch ohne CPU-Kühler verkauft, also nur der Radiator an dem die Pumpe sitzt? 



LEOopterix schrieb:


> ich werd mir warscheinlich den (das?) corsair teil holen + 140mm rad, soll ja für ne r9 290 reichen (ich nehme auch einen 140mm rad das ich noch die cf möglichkeit habe). Die neuen erweiterbaren aio hab ich mir auch angeschaut, kommt aber schätze ich aufs gleiche raus ...



Wenn du die Corsair HG10 und die NZXT X41 kaufst, wäre ein Erfahrungsbericht von dir super. Die HG10 und die X41 sollen beide noch um Juni erscheinen.


----------



## hapan (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*

Hi Lios,
könnte sein dass man die Radiator-Pumpen-Reservar Kombi auch separat kaufen kann. Gibt zumindest Angebote zu älteren Modellen auf der Swiftech Homepage.
Da aber am Anfang ein Release im Mai verkündet wurde und bisher noch immer kein fester Termin für die H220x feststeht schwanke ich schon fast wieder um zu einer unkomplizierten, wartungsfreien Luftkühlung, ála Morpheus oder Accelero.
Obwohl ich die H220x mit dem CPU Kühler schon recht schick finde.
Vg, hapan


----------



## mistermeister (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*

Ich verwende den G10 in Kombination mit dem Corsair h90, und es kühlt hervorragned (hab den 140mm Corsair Crap Lüfter gegen einen NB Black Silent Pro getauscht nur als Push Lüfter hinten raus... Aber eine GTX 970 scheint ja von haus aus sehr dankbar zu sein ^^  Den 92mm Lüfter verwende ich nicht da die Graka leider viel zu Kurz dafür ist, die Vregs müssen also ohne Luftgebläse auskommen...


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*



mistermeister schrieb:


> Ich verwende den G10 in Kombination mit dem Corsair h90, und es kühlt hervorragned (hab den 140mm Corsair Crap Lüfter gegen einen NB Black Silent Pro getauscht nur als Push Lüfter hinten raus... Aber eine GTX 970 scheint ja von haus aus sehr dankbar zu sein ^^  Den 92mm Lüfter verwende ich nicht da die Graka leider viel zu Kurz dafür ist, die Vregs müssen also ohne Luftgebläse auskommen...



Sieht das bei deiner GTX 970 so aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht als allgemeiner Hinweis:

Imo wäre der Arctic Hybrid 2 besser geeignet gewesen. Nicht nur von den Kosten her (66€ zu 115€), sondern du hättest dich auch über eine gute VRM Kühlung über den großen Backside-Kühler, einen brauchbaren 120mm Lüfter im Lieferumfang (400-1350 U/min)  und ebenfalls eine gute GPU-Kühlung über den 120 mm Radiator freuen können. Er ist von Arctic für die GTX 970 freigegeben:



> Kompatibilität: Nvidia GeForce:
> *GTX 980, 970*, Titan (Black),780 (Ti), 770, 760(Ti), 680, 670, 660 (Ti),  650 (Ti boost), 580, 570, 560 (Ti,SE), 550Ti, 480, 470, 465, 460(SE),  GTS 450, 250, 240 (OEM)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*

Ja ich finde den Kraken G10 bei den kleinen Karten eigentlich unnötig. 
Der Lüfter ist umsonst da er nichts kühlt und die spawas werden dafür sehr warm ...


----------



## mistermeister (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: beste aio für g10*

Ja danke für den Tipp leide nur zu spät..  Naja wurde vorher beim meiner Palit auch nicht mitgekühlt, von daher egal. Zumal die bei einer 970 eh ned heiß werden und ich nix übertakte...
Den 92mm  lüfter hab ich einfach nicht eingebaut da er eh nix bringt... (häte ansosnten nen 92mb Noisblocker angebracht)   

Aber ich baue jetzt mal den 92mm nzxt lüfter ohne anschließen ein, aus zierde ^^ Das Loch sieht ja sonst aus wei ein Getränkedosenhalter


----------

